# Eure Lieblings Waffe in Wow und Bc



## spiederschwein (17. Juni 2008)

Was sind eure lieblings waffen in Wow und Bc



Meine ist nur Thunderfury  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. Juni 2008)

spiederschwein schrieb:


> Was sind eure lieblings waffen in Wow und Bc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


atieeeesh


----------



## select1 (17. Juni 2008)

Krolklinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domasch (17. Juni 2008)

Auch wenn viel zu verbreitet find ich die warglaives schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Ashkandi schaut einfach nur genial aus ^^

Domasch


----------



## Röschti (17. Juni 2008)

Meine Lieblingswaffe ist denk mal Ashkandi (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19364). Hat einfach einen genialen Stylfaktor.


----------



## KilJael (17. Juni 2008)

Meine absolute Lieblingswaffe ist und bleibt Linkens "Meisterschwert", einfach weil ich totaler Zelda Fan bin und die Waffe hammer finde auch wenn die Stats mist sind^^


----------



## Nightroad (17. Juni 2008)

kriegsgleven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sehen einfach nur geil aus
illidoof ich kommä ^^


----------



## dawii (17. Juni 2008)

meine ist das schwert mit den drei ? das es bei uns auf dem privat server gibt one hit illidan töter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheMoonkin (17. Juni 2008)

Ganz klar Verderbter Aschenbringer aus naxx...gibt ja leider den gereinigten Aschenbringer noch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find aber auch Atiesh und Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros stylish  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexter2000 (17. Juni 2008)

Ashbringer=Aschenbringer  beste schwert für immer IMMMBBBBAAAAA


----------



## Dummbirne (17. Juni 2008)

Da ich primär nur meinen Schurken oder meinen Tank spiele, kenne ich mich daher auch fast nur mit Schwertern/Äxten/Dolchen aus.

Zur Zeit liebe ich meine abgesägte Schrotflinte auf dem Rücken = Akil'zons Krallenklinge!

Allgemein mag ich es sehr gerne, wenn die Waffen am Rücken hängen und nicht am Gürtel an der Seite.


----------



## Traklar (17. Juni 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> meine ist das schwert mit den drei ? das es bei uns auf dem privat server gibt one hit illidan töter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh oh privat Server ..... 


@topic 

Mir gefällt der legendäre Bogen vom Kil´jaeden, sieht einfach nur geil aus.


----------



## Nélu (17. Juni 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> meine ist das schwert mit den drei ? das es bei uns auf dem privat server gibt one hit illidan töter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



armes kind ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (17. Juni 2008)

Die aufhaltbare Macht - BC
Die unaufhaltbare Macht - WoW


----------



## Tja (17. Juni 2008)

Thori'Dal


----------



## shibi2k (17. Juni 2008)

Classic WoW - Ashkandi
BC - Keine Ahnung, aber die Kralle von Azshara sieht schon cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cernunos (17. Juni 2008)

Als Priester ganz klar Segnung/Bannfluch, auch wenn er mittlerweile nurnoch gut ausschaut^^


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juni 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=1911
ne scherz
ashbringer^^
stOOOOOOOP doch dib`muads dolch als dune fan^^


----------



## Blutlos (17. Juni 2008)

Die Phantomklinge.


----------



## Aplizzier (17. Juni 2008)

würde auch ashbringer sagen


----------



## the Jester (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hab einige Favoriten:

1. den Erderschütterer, gab´s bei einem der ersten Bosse in MC und hatte bei uns den Spitznamen "Umschubser". In Verbindung miut dem Kanonenkugelläufer und des Band der Eiseskälte hatte ich damit vor etwa 3 Jahren meinen 1. Kill in Warsong. War zuvor nie in irgendeinem PvP-Kampf verwickelt als hinter mir ein Ork bei dem irgendetwas von Klinge der Horde stand auftauchte . Selbst hatte ich nicht die mindeste Ahnung was ich tun sollte (Holy-Paladin), also erstmal draufgehauen und der Umschubser procct, nochmal Hammer der Gerechtigkeit drauf, dann procct das Band der Eiseskälte und erschossen hatte ich ihn mit dem Kanonenkugelläufer, fand die Kanone ist die passende Waffe für einen Zwerg ;-). 

2. den "Verheerer" (glaub so hieß der) der bei Herod in der Waffenkammer des scharlachroten Klosters zu holen ist

3. die beiden Schwerter deren Namen ich vergessen habe aus Zul Gurub. Zusammen ein Set und hatten in Verbindung mit dem kompletten Krieger-Set (blaue und epische Teile gleicher Stilrichtung) und dem Helm der unendlichen Rage den an einem Furor-Krieger m.E. besten Style, hab die Teile auch aufgehoben.

Die aktuellen Waffen find ich irgendwie zu groß, zu überzeichnet und der Style gefällt mir nicht, denk das wird sich erst mit WotLK wieder ändern.


----------



## Torglosch (17. Juni 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=1722

und Items mit ähnlichem Style.
Hammer vom 2ten Boss BW z.b.

Mit BC bekommt man ja keine richtigen 2h Hämmer für nen Paladin mehr, nur noch so futuristische Kristallknüppel oder viel zu große Anime-Like Weltenzertrümmerer.


----------



## shibi2k (17. Juni 2008)

Natürlich, wie konnte ich den Priester-Stab vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den hab ich auch noch auf der Bank mit meinem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Segnung ftw


----------



## Thoryia (17. Juni 2008)

Der gute alte Bannfluch. DIE Waffe für den Shadow vor BC...wie lang hab ich gewartet weil erst die Holy ausgestattet wurden in der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((


----------



## jolk (17. Juni 2008)

classic: Zin'rokh (style!!!)
bc: s3 schwert (warum wohl?(tipp: siehe oben))


----------



## Rhokan (17. Juni 2008)

Der Ashbringer, was sonst?


----------



## Philipp23 (17. Juni 2008)

Ganz klar. Heugabel natürlich ! Alles andere ist schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klick: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=1485


----------



## Camô (17. Juni 2008)

Wundert mich dass der noch nicht erwähnt wurde, wahrscheinlich keine Ferals bislang hier: Terestians Drosselstab. Ich mein hallo, ein lebendiger Stab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider hab ich den erst gedroppt bekommen, nachdem ich 150 Marken für den Stab des Waldfürsten ausgegeben hatte, der von den Stats echt unglaublich ist, aber vom Style her eher nem grünen Lvl 50 Randomstab ähnelt. Aber aus Nostalgiegründen hab ich den Drosselstab natürlich behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archiatos (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hab 2 Favouriten:

Caster:               Sturm des Chaos http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30910

Krieger/Schurke: Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32837 und http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32838


----------



## Plakner (17. Juni 2008)

Sturm des Chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vom Archi oder?


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2008)

Ich liebe das Nudelholz, das hat Stil!!

[attachment=3369:INV_Fabric_Silk_02.jpg]

 [url="http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5197"]http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5197 [/url]


----------



## maclautsch (17. Juni 2008)

Also für einen Magier finde ich

Classic: Runesword of the Red
BC: Magusklinge des Blutmagens

am schönsten designed.


----------



## Exaizo (17. Juni 2008)

die klaue und kralle vom phönix und die beiden faustwaffen aus hyjal. Ich liebe faustwaffen... und natürlich Akil'zons Kallenklinge und Herzlos.


----------



## kolopol (17. Juni 2008)

Ich find "Schneide der Verheerung" am coolsten. Siehe Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightCreat (17. Juni 2008)

trollbann aus zul'aman


----------



## Tan (17. Juni 2008)

Rhok´delar !!! Da spricht der preBC Hunter aus mir.....

BC: Mh, schwer..... mag das s3 schwert.... mehr fällt mir jetzt net ein.



> Allgemein mag ich es sehr gerne, wenn die Waffen am Rücken hängen und nicht am Gürtel an der Seite.



*hust* Modellediting *räusper*


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (17. Juni 2008)

Thunderfury und Quel'Serrar <3


----------



## Azrel (17. Juni 2008)

Die zerrende Kälte / Gressil, Vorbote des Untergangs  FTW!

beide aus Naxx... hoff die waffen moddels werden mit wotl mitgenommen wie die t3 moddels


----------



## Oogieboogie (17. Juni 2008)

ashbringer ;D
damit hab ich nämlich keinen stress in meiner lieblings-ini xDDD


----------



## Burzum (17. Juni 2008)

Pat Nagle'S Fischterminator (oder so) aus ZG vom Schildkrötenboss ^^ sieht zwar scheiße aus aber der name is mehr als geil ^^


----------



## Drezy (17. Juni 2008)

immernoch gerne mach ich als schami ae schaden mitm verheerer
+ felsbeißer drauf

aber am allergeilsten sind Arlokks und Thekals Griff,
die übelst geilst aussehendsten waffen die es gibt


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (17. Juni 2008)

Ich liebe das Rang 14 Zweihandschwert der Allianz!
Kein Schwert ist so gross und breit wie dieses! xD 

Ashkandi find ich jetzt die puure Hässlichkeit.
Das Teil ist einfach zu verschnörkelt. 

Sonst finde ich bis allgemein die Waffen aus dem Pechschwingenhort der absolute Hammer!
Halt eben bis auf Ashkandi. xD


----------



## Kocher (17. Juni 2008)

die kriegsgleven sind der hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
leider werde ich die teile nie in den händen halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (17. Juni 2008)

Dieses Lvl 20er Uruk-Hai Schwert find ich geil^^
nurnoch Scharfrichter drauf und vom Style nicht mehr zu toppen für HdR Fans^^


----------



## exodit (17. Juni 2008)

ganz klar Ashkandi aus Bwl ... wegen Aussehen und "geschichtlichem" Hintergrund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malchezzar (17. Juni 2008)

preBC: Ashkandi, es gibt kein geileres 2h schwert

BC: Zhar'doom, Großstab des Verschlingers    Caster Stab im Felhund style :>


----------



## Mace (17. Juni 2008)

Claymore des Großmarschals non bc 

Kriegsgleve von Azzinoth bc


----------



## DrKnievel (17. Juni 2008)

Iblis, Klinge des gefallenen Engels und Reue der Witwe

SO müssen Schwerter aussehen. Nicht dieser Zukunfts-Pew-Pew Dreck, den es seit BC fast nurnoch gibt.

Als Fernwaffe natürlich Rhok'Delar.


----------



## Ârwenpriest (17. Juni 2008)

finde zhardoom großstab des verschlingers einfach nur geil (sowohl style als auch stats)


----------



## Neotrion (17. Juni 2008)

Kriegsgleven


----------



## Königmarcus (17. Juni 2008)

warglaives ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (17. Juni 2008)

WoW=Thunderfury
BC=Die Kriegsgleven, der Bogen von Kiljaeden und das Zweihandschwert von Kiljaeden^^


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (17. Juni 2008)

Ein wahres Wort. 
Aber ich denke mal mit WotlK sollte das wieder etwas besser werden.
Dann ist man den ganzen Netherblödsinn ja endlich los und somit hoffentlich auch solche Waffe die aus 100 kleinen Teilen bestehen, die auf irgendeine Art und weise immer in der Luft herumschweben.


----------



## kingkryzon (17. Juni 2008)

also eing kalimdors rache^^das is so richtig geil vom design^^
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21679 ^^
eben design suchen


----------



## Lizard King (17. Juni 2008)

Maladath Runed Blade of the Black Flight
Verigan's Fist (was hab ich den ewig mit meinem Pala getragen und damit die mobs verkloppt...)
Iblis, Blade of the Fallen Seraph


----------



## kingkryzon (17. Juni 2008)

ach ja imba 1h design^^ 
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32946
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32945
dazu super dmg und ein set^^
für t5 verstärker ein must have ...obwohl sie eing net zu kriegen sind^^


----------



## Zez (17. Juni 2008)

Bannfluch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ganzen neuen Waffen (Thori'Dal, Warglaives, Sunwellwaffen) mag ich überhaupt nicht mehr ...

An 2. Stelle sind die alten GM Gleven...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. ist Tempest Chaos aus MH:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (17. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melonix (17. Juni 2008)

ich liebe meine schurkin die waffe ist einfach der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (17. Juni 2008)

eindeutig die neue feral dps waffe aus sunwell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melonix (17. Juni 2008)

waffe aus sunwell wo du recht hast haste recht............ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (17. Juni 2008)

Die Phönix Klauen mit den Phönix Bogen =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 2 mal Hand von Ragnaros wär cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (17. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fande diese Waffen immer schon sehr cool, der style war super und die stats waren auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Konnte sie sogar mal mein eigen nennen.


----------



## Exo1337 (17. Juni 2008)

meine angel is eindeutig besser als jedes andere möchtegern imba-f*ck-teil


----------



## Spy123 (17. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (17. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sau geil!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sieht einfach nur geil an nem gnom aus.


----------



## Rasgaar (17. Juni 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=1485


----------



## glurack (17. Juni 2008)

Nerubischer Sklavenjäger find ich zugeil..!!!


----------



## Taoru (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hasse den Stil der BC-Items, hoffe mit Wotlk wird WoW wieder Fantasy und bleibt nicht so ein Sci-Fi Schrott wie jetzt.
Naja... vor BC gab es ja auch schon dieses eine Schwert das aussah wie aus den Star Wars Requisiten geklaut. Die Macht ist mit dir!

Meine persönliche Lieblingswaffe ist und bleibt Iblis, ich liebe das Schwert. *g* <3


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juni 2008)

Bannfluch

da geht nichts drüber

Ashkandi sieht shice aus

und der Ashebringer ist PhAt EvIl!


----------



## Domiel (17. Juni 2008)

phasenklinge des astraleums und gestohlene astrale klinge, beide mit feurig auf dem rücken.. optik!


----------



## Berndl (17. Juni 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28773 

Ganz klar allein schon weil ich Hellscream Fan bin^^


----------



## mojitoto (17. Juni 2008)

Meine Lieblingskombo ist nach wie vor: 

Der Rhok'delar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verstärkt mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gepart mit den Zwillingsklingen der Hakkari: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zweimal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und fertig war das beste PvE-Waffenset des Hunters.

Grüße moji.


----------



## Arikros (17. Juni 2008)

Aschenbringer, Thori' dal, Kriegsgleven

Edit: Apolyon, der Seelenspalter und Ashkandi, Großschwert der Bruderschaft sind auchnich schlecht


----------



## Unexcelledx (17. Juni 2008)

Pre Bc = Thunderfury
Bc = mhhhm ....Kristallspitze von Karabor & Kriegsgleven



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashi (17. Juni 2008)

Wie halt niemand den derben Arcanite Reaper erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beste Waffe ever.

LG Bashi


----------



## Wandor (17. Juni 2008)

Huhu,

Das is bei mir eindeutig die 

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28430

sieht nett aus und macht aua^^


----------



## joerg080883 (17. Juni 2008)

thunderfury 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einer der besten waffen meiner meinung nach ^^ auch wenn man da ewig für unterwegs war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woldar (17. Juni 2008)

1. Die zehrende Kälte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Maladath, Runenverzierte Klinge des schwarzen Drachenschwarms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach nur weil sie geil aussehn


----------



## Shadlight (17. Juni 2008)

s3 bogen


----------



## Crystalstorm (17. Juni 2008)

ganz klar Zentnerfisch ....kann man sich in sw erangeln  


nein die stab von illidan ist schon geil....
das ist doch der stab mit diesem viech vorne drauf das sich bewegt ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (17. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redtim (17. Juni 2008)

früher der beste, würd ihn selbst heute noch haben wollen.... 

Rohk'delar


----------



## Scred (17. Juni 2008)

der großmagierstab der ströme is geil
http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=34182


----------



## NoobinatorXXX (17. Juni 2008)

ashbringer


----------



## anilator (17. Juni 2008)

Also von deM Style her:http:
//de.wowhead.com/?item=23054#.
Von meinen persönlichne Erfahrungen her finde ich:
http://de.wowhead.com/?item=13003#dropped-by
weil ich die einfahc bis level 61hatte udn damit auch MC und BWL war ohne etwas besseresr zu bekommen obwohl es sihc gar net um eine Hunter-Waffe handelt.^^


----------



## monega (17. Juni 2008)

da ich als tank ca 40 mal in der mecha hero war um dieses verdammte schwert looten zu können , ist der suneater für mich das zur zeit absolute lieblingstankschwert


----------



## Mikroflame (18. Juni 2008)

In PreBC den Stab von den weltbossen,errinert einen immer daran gemüse zu essen *G*
Ne,im erst,mag Thunderfury am meisten


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

Sturm des Chaos


----------



## Arkoras (18. Juni 2008)

Ashbringer ftw!
ausser dem...hmm
WoW: Thunderfury
BC: Kriegsgleve von Azzinoth
WotLK: Frostmourne


----------



## Rudi TD (18. Juni 2008)

Crystalstorm schrieb:


> ganz klar Zentnerfisch ....kann man sich in sw erangeln
> 
> 
> nein die stab von illidan ist schon geil....
> ...



Also der Stab den du glaube ich meinst nennt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der droppt bei Siechhuf in Karazhan.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ektomorph (18. Juni 2008)

pff....

die einzig wahre Waffe ist "Die aufhaltbare Macht"   XD


http://wow.buffed.de/?i=25402


----------



## Tearor (18. Juni 2008)

Rudi schrieb:


> Also der Stab den du glaube ich meinst nennt sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein er meinte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der droppt von Illidan


----------



## Tearor (18. Juni 2008)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> ach ja imba 1h design^^
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32946
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32945
> dazu super dmg und ein set^^
> für t5 verstärker ein must have ...obwohl sie eing net zu kriegen sind^^



das stimmt schon (must have), allerdings nur noch wegen dem style. 
Die Offhand ist leider viel zu schnell.


----------



## Enroht (18. Juni 2008)

ganz klar die Kombination 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder statt dem Zerstörer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte ich mit meinem Zwergenjäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hödr (18. Juni 2008)

Meine Lieblings Waffe ist definitiv "Alcors Sonnenschneide".

Das war die erste rel. gute Waffe für meinen damaligen Schurken vor BC.

Habe sie noch gut in Erinnerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Paladone (18. Juni 2008)

ganz klar der DARMREIß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ER


----------



## Toyuki (18. Juni 2008)

Ashbringer <3

und Zul'aman style waffen / Zg sind auch derb nice


----------



## Laviana (18. Juni 2008)

Faust des Glühenden Zorns und das Gegenstück dazu! (RNDM Drop in MH)
und Endlose Qual^^ ach und noch Klinge des Fährtenlesers^^ droppt alles MH


----------



## Hangatyr (18. Juni 2008)

Einen sehr schönen weil schlichten Style hat für mich immer noch 2x gekreuzt auf dem Rücken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so long


----------



## Lausomir (18. Juni 2008)

auch wenn jetzt nur noch für die Ausgeh-uniform, aber vom Stylebonus her eindeutig: *Quel'Serrar*

ansonsten find ich den Königsverteidiger auch recht nett


----------



## gottdrak (18. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Ganz klar. Heugabel natürlich ! Alles andere ist schrott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das heisst pitchfork, du Idiot!


----------



## Dart (18. Juni 2008)

Apolyon, der Seelenspalter  vom Sonnenbrunnenplateau
oder halt Ashkandi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deimoshand (18. Juni 2008)

Also gibt einige Kandidaten:

Mein Thunderfury - weil ich mir pre BC dafür den Arsch aufgerissen habe (Quest und 6 Monate Arbeit für 100 ArkanitBarren)

Quel'Serrar - weils ein Geschenk eines meiner Gildenkameraden war zur guten alten Zeit (und auch Aufwand war es zu bekommen)

Die Faust/Die Klaue aus Hyjal (mit vieeeel Glück in einem Raid bekommen)

Aschenbringer/Bannfluch selbstverständlich auch.

Finde die alten Waffen eine Ecke stylischer. Nicht weil sie besser aussehen oder Imba waren sondern weil deren Wert sich aus dem Aufwand bezogen hat. Nicht Boss umnuken und Glücksloot abgreifen. Sondern Boss killen, mit vieeeel Glück Questitem bekommen und dann wirklich ne Quest hintendran wonach du es verdient hast die Waffe zu tragen und die legendär genug war die Imba Stats zu gewähren.

Der Aufwand z.B. fürs Fury waren 6 Monate sehr viel Arbeit trotz Gildenhilfe und Hilfe von Freunden. Und die Schlacht mit Ragnaros Bruder, Donneraan, das war noch was. Und der Jubel im TS, aufrichtige Freude meiner Freunde und Gildenkollegen, als wir das TF hatten und ich es in die Luft gestreckt habe... *hach* 
Hat einfach mehr Wert gehabt. Und du wusstest bei jedem TF Träger das er sich das Ding wirklich erarbeitet hat.

Finde das sollte Blizz wieder einführen für die nächsten Legendarys in WotLK.

Gruß Deimos


----------



## Sreal (18. Juni 2008)

eindeutig ASHBRINGER! 
Sehr interessante Story Dahinter die ja bis jetzt noch nicht beendet ist sowie halt die ingame whispers durch das schwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muhahaha


----------



## Seufernator (18. Juni 2008)

Sulfaras, Thunderfury und die Waffen der anderen beiden Elementarfürsten, die noch nicht implemtiert worden sind. Hoffentlich kommen die noch.


----------



## buechse (18. Juni 2008)

Alltime-Favorit: Terestians Drosselstab! <3 lebendige Waffen, wie den mit der Zunge (Bota Hero) oder diese eine Faustwaffe.

Pre-BC: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein verdammter Kerzenständer! Aber ein gutaussehender.

BC: Da gibt es so viele tolle Sachen, kann mich nicht entscheiden =(


----------



## Recc (18. Juni 2008)

das is auf jeden fall 


Die aufhaltbare Macht
Zweihand	Streitkolben
89 - 134 Schaden	Tempo 3.60
(31.0 Schaden pro Sekunde)
Benötigt Stufe 64

sehr gelungen ^^


----------



## Easheron (18. Juni 2008)

Georan schrieb:


> Die aufhaltbare Macht - BC
> Die unaufhaltbare Macht - WoW



dito ^^


----------



## böseee (18. Juni 2008)

xzites fickschwerter zu finden im charackterplaner von buffed.ne jetzt ehrlich sulfuras ist grad bei shamy t5 oder warr t4 oder t5 echt so style


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (18. Juni 2008)

TheMoonkin schrieb:


> Ganz klar Verderbter Aschenbringer aus naxx...gibt ja leider den gereinigten Aschenbringer noch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm naja bissl älter sieht des ding aus : aber das beste daran, du gehst kloster kathedrale rein und die typen reden mit dir und sind freundlich!!!!! du gehst zu mograine und der vater erscheint und tötet seinen sohn.


n1!!!       selbstversuch empfohlen!!!


----------



## Lichqueen (18. Juni 2008)

KilJael schrieb:


> Meine absolute Lieblingswaffe ist und bleibt Linkens "Meisterschwert", einfach weil ich totaler Zelda Fan bin und die Waffe hammer finde auch wenn die Stats mist sind^^




Der Meinung bin ich auch.  Das Schwert ist einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich habe von dieser Quest auch noch den Bumerang und das Photo behalten.^^


----------



## Dr.March (18. Juni 2008)

Ganz klar die Keule des erlösten Kreuzzüglers(ist ein drop aus naxx) , und dazu Scharfrichter dann ist das sowohl die größte (gefühlte 2m) als auch die stylischste waffe in WoW ,Punkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (18. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz klar! einfach nur geil das teil


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juni 2008)

WoW: Kalimdors Rache http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21679 hat einfach style
TBC: Da gibts zu viele^^


----------



## Abychef (18. Juni 2008)

Naja die ganzen legendarys halt ... sind schon besonders geil ^^


----------



## Cr3s (18. Juni 2008)

Bote des Sturms und der s3 Kolben


----------



## Slow0110 (18. Juni 2008)

Bc-Waffe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pre-Bc-Waffe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei das auch ganz cool ist: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (18. Juni 2008)

Thunderfury allgemein als Waffe!

Als Jäger fand ich immer meinen tollen Hunter-Quest-Bogen toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (18. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht stylish aus und ich hab mich damals ziemlich gefreut, als ich es bekommen habe.


----------



## Nr.2 (18. Juni 2008)

ungezähmte Klinge    is wunderschön   
Zin'rokh der Weltenzerstörer isn klassiker 

bc    find ich fast den stab aus bt von bloodboil den schönsten : )


----------



## rgeregergt (18. Juni 2008)

Hier gehts um Waffen die man hat und nicht welche die Ihr kackboons niemals sehen werdet. 

- Twinblade of the Phoenix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangekiller (18. Juni 2008)

mhm zhin'rok der weltenzerstörer droppt in zg.... http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19854
und an was errinertn uns das? *jin'rohk hust hust Zulaman hust hust*
als nächstes kommt wohl whin'rokh das IMBA SCHWERT!!!

xDxDD


----------



## Amathaon (18. Juni 2008)

Ashbringer


----------



## Pimpler (18. Juni 2008)

mein favorit ist das Kristalgeschmiedete Schwert 
Weils miener meinung nach das einzige richtige Prot-Pala-Schwert ist^^


----------



## klobaum (19. Juni 2008)

Thunderfury, Ashbringer und Ashkandi sind DIE Waffen überhaupt!!


----------



## Spineshank (19. Juni 2008)

opferkris der macht


----------



## Gribi (19. Juni 2008)

Sturm des Chaos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber werde das wohl nie zu gesicht bekommen*heul*


----------



## Brisk7373 (17. Januar 2009)

s2 2hand schwert ...mit ner geilen pala rüssi oder am warri einfach nur <3 <3 <3 ...
oder war-glaives ^^


----------



## nemø (17. Januar 2009)

ganz klar 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=6205
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=3335
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=4454
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=12795
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=2000


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. Januar 2009)

Classic: Ragnaros seine Hand
BC: Warglaves


----------



## Contemptio (17. Januar 2009)

Die Axt von C'thun mit dem sich bewegendem Auge in der Mitte.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (17. Januar 2009)

ganz klar thunderfury


----------



## Ballbock (17. Januar 2009)

Definitiv Corrupted Ashbringer (verderbter Aschenbringer) auf keinen fall der gereinigte der hat sowiso keine chance gegen den verderbten  zur not Thunderfury


----------



## Syrics (17. Januar 2009)

Classic: Rang 14 Horde 2-Handaxt (Vom Style her^^)
BC: S1 und S2 Dolche
WotLK: Leben und Tod


----------



## Shizo. (17. Januar 2009)

ganz klar http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=25402 ;P
und http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=23577 auch nich schlehct vom style


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (17. Januar 2009)

Die aufhaltbare Macht


----------



## Aggropip (17. Januar 2009)

Blutlos schrieb:


> Die Phantomklinge.




Ja genau^^ Die Phantomklinge is einfach geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Januar 2009)

Domasch schrieb:


> Auch wenn viel zu verbreitet find ich die warglaives schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign


----------



## Zewar (17. Januar 2009)

ich fand Die Klaue des schwarzen Drachen oder so damals aus bwl geil xD

und natürlich das ggstück von der unaufhaltbaren macht die aufhaltbare macht xD


----------



## Flipbo (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geile Stats , geiler Style, hab ihn aber nie bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scarysize (17. Januar 2009)

also mir gefällt "Schwarzer Bogen des Verräters", den illidan droppt, am besten.

edit: deinen phönixbogen hat ich auch mal ne zeit lang...fand das ding immer hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cortez338 (17. Januar 2009)

lol fast ein halbes Jahr hat hier niemand mehr geschrieben und jetzt wird weiter geschrieben xD

aber egal Illidan Gleven ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenmann (17. Januar 2009)

mh der forenticker belebt alte themen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



preBC : Chroma-Blade (Chromatisch Gehärtetes Schwert von Chromaggus für Unwissende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, war bis auf Iblis aus Naxx die geislte Waffe un ich hatte sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

BC: Kralle von Azshara ( war vom style her nich ganz so abgehoben und augekrebsverursachend wie diese laser-pew-pew-dinger (siehe illi-blades)

WoltK: Eindeutig der Handrasenmäher von Kel-Thuzad (Unheilsgriff)


----------



## Medulla (17. Januar 2009)

Sieht soo geil aus: Zhar'doom, Großstab des Verschlingers

denn hätte ich schon ganz gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber irgendwie komm ich da nie zu 

Zhar'doom, Großstab des Verschlingers


----------



## Zul Slayer (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach unglaublich stylish ;D


----------



## Allysekos (17. Januar 2009)

WoW:
Donnerzorn,gesengte Klinge des Windsuchers

BC:Kriegsleve von Azzinoth und
Kriegsleve von Azzinoth 

als Kampfschurke wünscht man nix mehr^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (17. Januar 2009)

ashbringer, da er einfach ne geile hintergrund geschichte hat und ich auch das gefasel beim verdorbenen im hintergrund so geil finde "you must kill them all" "kill them" "now!".. einfach herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schön rp-style ^-^
aber sonst einfach thunderfury.. genial = )


----------



## pixler (17. Januar 2009)

Hm muss sagen, dass mit am besten Dark Edge of Insanity und Ashkandi, Greatsword of the Brotherhood gefallen haben, bzw gefallen. Erstmal sehen sie recht nobel aus, zudem sind sie net so leicht zu bekommen. Als bwl raus kam, war Ashkandi schon "Das Schwert", Naja und iwi war als aq rauskam für mich Dark Edge of Insanity "Die Axt". Jaja die dps war schon mörder, von den teilen ^^


----------



## SixNight (17. Januar 2009)

The Ashbringer


----------



## Navidgirnuod (17. Januar 2009)

Cernunos schrieb:


> Als Priester ganz klar Segnung/Bannfluch, auch wenn er mittlerweile nurnoch gut ausschaut^^



als ebensolcher kann ich auch nix anderes antworten also #2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... trag ich auch stets in der tasche mit mir spazieren


----------



## Illian1887 (17. Januar 2009)

Ich mag es schlicht. Die S4 Zauberwaffe.


----------



## Blackrat69 (17. Januar 2009)

Eines meiner Lieblingsitems!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (17. Januar 2009)

Ganz Klar gogen des veräters von illidan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (17. Januar 2009)

sry Bogen der veräters sry f+r dopple post


----------



## r3maire (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +.+


----------



## Lucutos (17. Januar 2009)

Menschentöter der Qiraji (AQ20) oder der große bruder
Kalimdors Rache (AQ40)

gruß Luco


----------



## Allvis (17. Januar 2009)

/blascitem 18680:3:Antiker Knochenbogen
/blascitem 20388:1:Lutscher


----------



## Bevo1 (17. Januar 2009)

also in meinen augen is keine waffe stylischer als 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19334


----------



## Alpax (17. Januar 2009)

Ab dem nächsten Patch DIE Druiden-Waffe: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40406 (Ich hasse Stäbe)


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (17. Januar 2009)

Zin'rokh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenzius (17. Januar 2009)

Finde die Klaue und die Kralle des Phönix am besten
Im Classic-WoW : Der verdorbene Ashbringer


----------



## Valenzius (17. Januar 2009)

Finde die Klaue und die Kralle des Phönix am besten
Im Classic-WoW : Der verdorbene Ashbringer


----------



## Oogieboogie (17. Januar 2009)

mir fällt grade noch dieses schöne ding ein

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=20577


----------



## talsimir (17. Januar 2009)

Stock!!! ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (17. Januar 2009)

Meine 2 lieblings waffen sind 

1. Das Tank schwert von MAndokir 
2. Königsverteidiger


----------



## MadRedCap (17. Januar 2009)

Das epische Zweihand-Schwert aus Zul'Farrak. 
35 Mal bin ich da rein, nie ist das zweite Schwert gedropt. Beim letzten Run wollte mir das glatt noch ein Schurke vor der Nase wegwürfeln. 
Kaum gehabt, in zwei Tagen in der Scherbenwelt schon was besseres gefunden. So kanns gehen...


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (17. Januar 2009)

Lieblingswaffe in WoW / TBC ?

WoW Classic : Might Of Menethil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TBC : Blutschrei


----------



## Yarom (17. Januar 2009)

Sang'thraze, Jang'thraze und Sul'thraze!

Epic auf Low lvl ftw!


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (17. Januar 2009)

WoW: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=18348 /// http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=18822 /// http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=21673
BC: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=25162 <--- errinert mich total an das schwert von FF-X


----------



## Kagon (17. Januar 2009)

Ganz klar Aschenbringer, auch wenns leider noch nicht implementiert eurde.


----------



## Hasal (17. Januar 2009)

Nie ingame gesehen, aber Ashkandi hat einfach was einmaliges. Die aufhaltbare Macht ist einfach cool als Allimania Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeyji (17. Januar 2009)

Die Faust Gottes aus Gun'drak Hc ist definitiv die stylischste Waffe ingame.
Ansonsten Maladath aus BWL.

Mfg Xeyji


----------



## Glorfandriel (17. Januar 2009)

In Classic WoW ganz klar Zin´Rokh (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben)
und in BC ging nix über die S4 1H Schwerter, bzw die aus Sunwell mit dem selben Skin.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (17. Januar 2009)

Im Prinzip alles was aus BWL kommt. 

Die ungezähmte Klinge und das Drachenkrallenbeil sind meine Absoluten Favoriten. 

Oder das wohl schönste Schwert ist und bleibt das Claymore des Grossmarschalls! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Need WoW Classic. :/


----------



## Mandy01 (17. Januar 2009)

ich find der S3 Zweihandstreitkolben kom worri hat Style =)


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (17. Januar 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=1388

Hammerteil!


----------



## Aragonises (17. Januar 2009)

Ashkandi

War ist und bleibt meine Lieblingswaffe =)


----------



## Zenti (17. Januar 2009)

als schurke in BC natürlich die Gleven.
zu vanilla zeiten ganz klar das Chromatisch gehärtete Schwert http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19352


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

Classic: Atiesh, der ist einfach was besonderes, vor allem da ich den mit meinem Hexer hatte *träum*
BC: Herzlos, Kriegsgleven
WotLK: Die Axt von Loken hero. War nie in Raids unterwegs und werds auch niemehr sein. Nur einige Heros, aber mit WoW ist Schluss.


----------



## -Zirâ- (17. Januar 2009)

Die Drachenklaue...kA mehr wie sie hieß.... xD
Dämonenblutausweider aus bc  auf alle fälle^^


----------



## Alaniel (17. Januar 2009)

Thunderfury 4 ever <3 einach der Hammer das Teil


----------



## Soulman999 (17. Januar 2009)

Der Willenbrecher!

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=27512

Die brennt auch noch zusätzlich, hat mein Mage immernoch aber nur noch für style


----------



## Sreal (17. Januar 2009)

Ashbringer ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M3g4s (18. Januar 2009)

Classik: Verderbter Aschenbringer
BC:       Zhar'doom, Großstab des Verschlingers
WotLK:  Verzaubertre Kerzenleuchter


----------



## Blaubaschbube X (18. Januar 2009)

Classic: verderbter Aschenbringer rip

BC: Thori'dal, Furor der Sterne

WotLK: Nesingwary 4000 (kann sich noch ändern, sowohl meine Lieblingswaffe in BC als auch die in Classic kamen mit dem jeweils letzten Patch)


----------



## Annovella (18. Januar 2009)

1. Thunderfury
2. Ashkandi
3. Sulforenhammer
4. Atiesh
5. Gleven, auch wenn die jeder nub hat und ehr Episch als Legendär sind.


----------



## Randy Orton (18. Januar 2009)

Häscher der Schädelesse
Die 2-mal auf dem Rücken, holla sah das schön aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Quel'Serrar

so hat ein episches Schwert auszusehen =)

mfg Randy


----------



## Kathar1802 (18. Januar 2009)

Meine Lieblingswaffe ist und bleibt Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=17182
auch schon allein wegen diesem Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDcoh4kZJUU...feature=related

und ich hätte sie mal fast mit meinem Klopperschami bekommen leider war an dem Tag RL wichtiger xD als das Auge gedroppt ist,
naja das Leben geht weiter^^


----------



## CharlySteven (18. Januar 2009)

Die aufhaltbare macht > all^^


----------



## Orksä1 (18. Januar 2009)

Ich glieder das ma für mich auf  Pre bc :schwerter Ashkandi http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19364 Das Großschwert des Obersten Kriegsfürsten http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=18877 und außer Konkurrenz mein liebling und treuer begleiter die scharfkantige Obsidianklinge http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=18822  und natürlich Thunderfury wo ich noch hinterschreiben  kann in arbeit xD http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19019
Und in bc warens wioeder die schwerter ^^  angefangen mit Der löwenherzrichtklinge http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28430 Jinrokh http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=33478 und schneide der verheerung oder wie ich sie in verbindung mit klingensturm nenne rasenmäher http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30902

so und nu die die ich von allen am besten fand auch wenn se nui natürlich absolute grütze von den werten is die Wirbelaxt http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=6975


----------



## raeugen (18. Januar 2009)

Klarer Fall:
Rhok'Delar, Langbogen der uralten Bewahrer


----------



## Fochi (18. Januar 2009)

Mein Favorit, ganz Klar: >>> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19854 <<<
ZIN'ROKH DER WELTENZERSTÖRER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hat Stylebonus +100%


----------



## kraupy (18. Januar 2009)

pre bc : Zin'rokh der Weltenzerstörer
bc : Schneide der Verheerung
wotlk : Rotes Schwert des Mutes

style ftw

erstmal gut aussehn ... der dmg kommt von ganz allein


----------



## Deathpony (18. Januar 2009)

Meine Lieblings waffe ist ;

Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros

Daten
3D Ansicht


----------



## TheArea51 (18. Januar 2009)

Cleven ^^ BT


----------



## Caradim (18. Januar 2009)

Stormherald=Bote des Sturms
geile stats mit mungo geiler style und geiler effekt


----------



## xXavieXx (18. Januar 2009)

[edit]


----------



## drood (18. Januar 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19354]Drachischer Rächer




Pew pew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesbi (18. Januar 2009)

Ganz klar, für mich 

Plattenverstärkte Gefechtsschrotflinte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tron. (18. Januar 2009)

spiederschwein schrieb:


> Was sind eure lieblings waffen in Wow und Bc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/sign ^,^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (18. Januar 2009)

mir gefallen die Kriegsgleven von azzinoth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flargh (18. Januar 2009)

Maladath, Runenverzierte Klinge des schwarzen Drachenschwarms, alleine schon für den unglaublich langen Namen.


----------



## Rakanisha (18. Januar 2009)

WoW Classic: Herold des Leidens , hat mein Pala heut noch 
BC: Die Kriegskleven


----------



## Legendkill3r (18. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde den Pre BC  2hand Streitkolben und das Schild des obersten kriegsfürsten stylig 
2Hand streitkolben
Schild


----------



## yves1993 (18. Januar 2009)

ganz klar (auch wenns die nich gibt(...oder?...naja egal) der verderbte ahsbringer ^.^

naja von denen dies gibt auch warglaives von illidan...style 100%


----------



## Anduris (18. Januar 2009)

Mag die S3-Streitkolben sehr. (Einhand) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (3. August 2009)

Naja 1. mal Kriegsgleven..
und mir gefällt der Style dieses Schwert von Hammerfall, welches auch in ZF dropp(nur vom Style das gleiche).


----------



## Galgameth (3. August 2009)

Meine Lieblingswaffe ist die Segnung/Bannfluch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. August 2009)

Synus schrieb:


> Naja 1. mal Kriegsgleven..
> und mir gefällt der Style dieses Schwert von Hammerfall, welches auch in ZF dropp(nur vom Style das gleiche).


*hust* halbes jahr alt *hust*


----------



## Belphega (3. August 2009)

Es reeeeicht -.-

hört mal auf diese doofen Necro-Threads zu reanimieren.
Die interessiern keinen mehr.

Könnt ihr nicht nen Sammelthread aufmachen mit "Was gefällt euch an WoW am besten?"
Und drin steht "Waffe" "Rüstung" "Schultern" "Boss" "Staubkorn" "..."

-.- 6 Threads über den Schwachsinn. Nur Spam drin.
Maladiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!!!


----------

